# Repairing Calcutta 150 reel...



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

I have a problem. I picked up this reel very cheap and was told there was know catch . Well apon cleaning it i discovered this plastic gear broken in half when cleaning the reel up for tomarrows trip. The guide bar for the line spool doesn't move so i am thinking that this main gear is the one that turns the gear for the line guide. I am not extremely confindent but am looking for someone who know exactly what they are looking at and where to get a new gear...or the proper name for that gear. Thanks for the help


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Idler*

The name for that part is the Idler gear part A. That should turn your spool. BNT 1327, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## robsdak (Dec 4, 2008)

here is the schematic for that reel. hope it helps.

http://fish.shimano.com/media/fishi...Baitcasting/98CT150_v1_m56577569830641855.pdf


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

ftu may have the piece you are looking for if you are close to houston, if not go to shi,amo direct.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys. It is the idle gear #1327. Hopefully FTU will have it but if not i can just order it thru shimano. Do yall think FTU will have a complete rebuild kit for it or i should just proably just get it all online.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Tail'in around said:


> Thanks for the help guys. It is the idle gear #1327. Hopefully FTU will have it but if not i can just order it thru shimano. Do yall think FTU will have a complete rebuild kit for it or i should just proably just get it all online.


 Everything else in there looks good to me. I dont see any other parts that need immediate attention. I'd go to FTU. If you go to the one off I-10 ask for Warren back in reel repair. Tell him "Dip" sent ya. BTW, check your bearings and make sure they are in good shape. Take a pencil and put the bearing on it. Turn the bearing and if you feel any "grit" then it probably needs to be replaced. Either that or you can soak it in CLR and then spin them to get that grit out. Wash off bearing and soak it in alcohol or acetone, then let air dry. Light coating of Rem-Oil should take care of it. Hope this helps.Bryan


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You will need to replace both idle gears as a set (BNT1433 and BNT1327). Check to see that the worm shaft spins freely. Typically this only breaks if the worm shaft seizes or some foreign matter is stuck in the tracks. Their finger could have got stuck in there too causing it to break. This is why we use a plastic gear to prevent a broken finger should it get stuck


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

I had the same problem with the same reel. I replaced the plastic gears only to have one break again a month later. I just put it away and haven't used it in about 4 years now. Now I want to fix mine. 

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Check the worm shaft BNT1714 for signs of damage. If the idle gears continue to break then there is something wrong with the worm shaft. Either a piece of line is stuck in there or there is some serious wear. The idle gears do not see much load so there is no reason for them to break. Typically this is a good indication that something else is wrong.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks bantam. I will have to order a new worm shaft. It didn't seem to be seriously worn but I was sure there was another problem causing this to happen. Anything other than a new worm shaft and pall that should be replaced at this time?? the gears never completely broke, they just stared breaking off teeth.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the info. I kinda figured that there was more to the reel and just a broken gear. But hey a 50cent gear isnt bad. I am heading up there Sat. to get a new one and just might goahead and pick up some new bearings and both gears while i am there. Yall have been a bunch of help. Thanks again

Travis


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bring the reel with you and have one of the guys look at it. If you go to the Kety store ask for Joey. If you go to the other store ask for Warren.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Actually Warren is at the Katy store and Joey is on the Gulf freeway.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up. I have no idea where anything is. I just know how to drive there from the airport lol


----------

